# Alain Ducasse,Grand Livre de Cuisine



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Just returned from my regular visit to the town's largest bookstore. The owner is my friends so as we were drinking our coffee in her office gossiping about books and authors IT arrived...

I had the"privilege" to touch it without be obliged to pay 1400F ...

I am talking about the new cookbood of Alain Ducasse,Grand Livre de Cuisine.

Mr.Ducasse and his colaborateurs picked 700recipes and they present them in the most simple way.
The recipes vary in difficulty scale . From the most simple to ones that I found really complicated.
Also the books comprises only 100ingredients and combined together produce the 700 recipes mentioned above.
I haven't noticed but I read in his site that in the preparation of the recipes he uses 10 basic cooking techniques.

I was surprised to observe that he hasn't used any styling in his photos...At last!!! I liked that very much!!
Courses served in simple white dishes! The Art speaks of itself!!

If I understood well the new thing about this book is the structure of the book. You can search a recipe either by the ingredient (Example : what can you do with garlic? I forgot to look if he has comprised lagoto...:d) or to search of a recipe.

Of course I am not a pro and I am not in the position to judge the real value of this book for a Professional but for an amateur is interesting if he/she is a book collector. Maybe the news are that A VIP Chef published a book that can actually be used. 

I 'd love to have this book as a present but I do not know if I would open my wallet to pay for it. 

Maybe I am feeling that way because today I have purchased for the same price the revised edition of the famous software Thesaurus Linguae Graeciae. This CD contains THE WHOLE of ancient Greek and Latin Litterature...

For example : You type the word "garlic" and you have on your screen everything that is written about garlic by greek and latin authors. We are talking about a real Treasure and authors that everyone is going to remember FOR EVER.

To find out more about this book in Alain Ducasse's site , check the Press Releases!

Let me type Alain Ducasse now in TLG... 
Do not ask about the results...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

That's 180$ US dollars or 280$ Canadian dollars....


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Or loads of dosh in British English


----------

